# Identify and bully



## Henning95 (Jan 29, 2013)

I got my cichlids from a place called pet vendor and I don't know what species these are. Wondering if someone can identify them for me. I'm sure there mostly male and I know one is a peacock which he shouldn't be in the tank with the rest, I didn't know that at the time. But the cichlids don't attack him. Its the smaller blue color fish that attacks the bigger blue fish. I think I need more rocks for caves but not sure as this is my first Cichlid tank. My tank is a 45 gallon tall and I do have a pleco.








1the bigger blue fish








2








3The smaller blue fish, he does have a little orange spot at the end of his "tail"








4








5 Believe this is a Labidochromis caeruleus (lion's cove)








6








7 The peacock, Sorry not the best picture


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

The young peacock will not survive long with those fish.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

vann59 said:


> The young peacock will not survive long with those fish.


I agree. The last fish is a peacock and needs to go back...for sure.

None of those fish except maybe the yellow lab are going to work in your tank. The pleco if it is a common pleco won't either.

What are the dimensions of the tank exactly?

Regardless....you need to take them all back and look for dwarf cichlids or get a much larger tank. They may all get along now but as they start to mature they won't. The last fish standing will likely be the fish in pic 6 which is the Auratus especially if it is a male. Your tank is just too small for these fish and most of them are very aggressive or get too large as is the case with the venustus and the pleco. The venustus is the fish in the second pic.


----------



## JonathanPrior (Sep 12, 2012)

1 melachromis johanni
2 venustus
3 possible demasoni
4 ??
5 yellow lab
6 melachromis auratus ( will also join in on fighting when mature )
7 peacock. Should be fine. I have all the above mixed in a 75g

Hope this helps


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

1. Melanochromis johanni mix/hybrid
2. Nimbochromis venestus
3. Ps. elongatus mix
4. Metriaclima estherae (red zebra)
5. Labidochromis caeruleus
6. Melanochromis auratus
7. Aulonocara "Eureka"

What is this tank, 36" long? Bottom line is the tank isn't big enough for these fish, or their aggressive behaviour. Your choices will be to get a larger tank, at least 4ft long 75 gallon, or swap the fish out for more appropriate fish. We can help once you've made your choice.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i agree with all except #4. it does look somewhat like red zebra, but maybe lelupi? what u guys think?


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

# 4 is not lelupi or any tanganyikan fish. Even if it were mixed, it's def a malawi fish, does look a lot like red zebra/mix. Fogelhund is expert on fish ID.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

ok. no need to get defensive just a suggestion. it just looke a little thin and long to be zebra. in my opinion (not saying i'm right)


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

also the eye looks very much like lelupi


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

JonathanPrior said:


> 1 melachromis johanni
> 2 venustus
> 3 possible demasoni
> 4 ??
> ...


Disagree.....I would not ever recommend that combination of fish in a 75g and can't think of any scenario it would work longterm. Remember the OP likely has a 36" or smaller tank. Auratus, demasoni, johanni are too aggressive for a tank that small especially all mixed with each other not to mention a fish(venustus) that grows to be the size of a football.

PS...I bet the tank is less than 36" if it is a 45g tall. My 40g breeder is 36" and it is not a tall tank. I bet it is 30" or smaller.


----------



## Henning95 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies people. Like I said this was my first Cichlid tank and I cant get a bigger tank yet. I'm also not sure on the dimensions but the way you guys put it, it really doesn't matter with how big the fish will get and how aggressive they are. I thought they all would work together as my pet store had all of these fish grown mixed in a big display tank. I'm hoping that with them growing up together and maybe their parents were used to being around other species so it got passed down to their off spring to not be as aggressive.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Henning95 said:


> Thanks for all the replies people. Like I said this was my first Cichlid tank and I cant get a bigger tank yet. I'm also not sure on the dimensions but the way you guys put it, it really doesn't matter with how big the fish will get and how aggressive they are. I thought they all would work together as my pet store had all of these fish grown mixed in a big display tank. I'm hoping that with them growing up together and maybe their parents were used to being around other species so it got passed down to their off spring to not be as aggressive.


Nope....not going to work. I am not trying to be a debbie downer but simply preparing you for what is going to happen especially if the Auratus is a male. The venustus will outgrow the tank and if it is a male as he matures he will be just as aggressive as the Auratus and do more damage simply because of his bulk and size. There will be mixed aggression all over the place.

Here is the thing with these fish. It matters not if they grow up together. When they start to mature is when the problems are going to arise. You will come home one day and notice several fish all beat up, possibly dead, living in the corners of the tank or hiding outright. These are not goldfish or guppies. Just want you to be aware of what is going to happen.

Personally...I would restock the entire tank with more suitable African cichlids like the dwarf species. You will be much happier.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't misunderstand, it's not that we want to discourage you, just to help you succeed in keeping fish and enjoying it. If you can't get a larger tank, then find fish that will be suitable for it. Doing your homework in advance will save a lot of headaches. Smaller species, that don't require a large territory would be better. You're in the right place to get all the help you need. Check the library cookie cutter section for some possible options.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

13razorbackfan said:


> Personally...I would restock the entire tank with more suitable African cichlids like the dwarf species. You will be much happier.


+1


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Regarding #4, it is most certainly what is being passed as an Cherry Red Zebra. Whether they are pure or not is subject to speculation, but it is most certainly not a leleupi, or any other Tang.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

for all i know the fish i bought as a lelupi may just be a red zebra. i was basing my guess on the lelupi i have. like i said though, maybe mine isnt a lelupi itself. you know? its tough sometimes cause u really on the knowledge of the person selling fish. i suppose its my fault too for tsking his word for it. anyway thanx for info. sry if i mislead newcomer to hobby


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i posted earlier but didnt show up for some reason. anyway i'm sure u are right about #4 not being a lelupi. i was basing my opinion on the lelupi i have which is probably some type of zebra itself. unfortunately i listened to the guy i bought it from without doing my own research (i know its a rookie move.lol) , but i thank u for the info and i appologize if i confused the original poster in anyway. have good night everyone.


----------

